# Celef CF 3



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about these speakers? The best I can find is some links to forums posts where people are asking if anyone knows anything about them!

Celef CF3

Thanks!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Chances are if there is no useful info on them they are possibly home made or "white van" speakers.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProAc
Small British Co it looks like. Seem to be very well regarded however. 
Google search celef loudspeakers


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for that link. I dug a little further and found some info on them. The guy who I got them from gave me a huge back of sand he had in the 'weight ports' at the bottom. Should be an interesting project!


----------

